# Dr. Ursula von der Leyen auf den Arm genommen und in die Tonne gesteckt 3x



## walme (17 Feb. 2016)

​


----------



## sachsen paule (17 Feb. 2016)

Da gehört sie auch hin


----------



## wolf2000 (18 Feb. 2016)

Und Deckel zu.


----------

